# حقائق علمية فى الكتاب المقدس؟!



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*حقائق علمية فى الكتاب المقدس؟!*

بسم الله القوى

موضوع هام جدا يجب ان تقراوه بعناية


وساعرض الحقائق العلميه التى تناولها الكتاب المقدس وهكذا تواليك 


معلومة أن الجنين يوجدد كاملاً في نطفة الرجل ، معلومة معروفة منذ زمن التوراة ، وقد وردت في سفر أيوب على النحو التالي : ( ألم تصبني كاللبن ، وخثرتني كالجبن ، كسوتني جلداً ولحما ، فنسجتني بعظام وعصب ، سفر أيوب 10/12 .

كان الملاحون يتابعون سيرهم من خلال متابعتهم لحركة النجوم كما أشار بولس الرسول في سفر أعمال الرسل ( أعمال 20 : 27 )

عن كتاب أعجاز الوحي العلمي فى الكتاب المقدس:السموات مسطحة تتخذ شكلا دائريا ( اى 9: 8) (اى 22 : 14) (مز 104: 2) ( ام 8 : 27و28) ( زك 12: 1).

السموات ممتلئة بكميات هائلة من الغازات ( اش 51: 6) وهذا الدخان ناتج عن التفاعلات التى ستحدث بين الغازات.

السموات تتكون من العديد من الطبقات ( اش 40: 22) ( مز 18: 9) ( عب 1: 10-12.

فى السماء فتحات وطاقات ومسارات غير مرئية ( تك 7: 11) ( آي 26:28) ( مز 24: 7) ( مز 23:78 .

للسموات ربط واعمدة ( متماسكة) أساسها الجاذبية ( اى 26: 11) ( مز 93: 1) ( مز 96 : 10) ( ام 8: 7) ( مز 8 : 3 )( اش 45: 11 
مزمور 18 : 19 ) الله طاطا السماوات اى خفضها وجعلها متتالية الطبقات وهذا يطابق ما كشفة العلم إذ انه لكل طبقة من طبقات الجو خاصية .. فالغازات التي تملى الجو ( اش 51:6 هي باستمرار متحركة وتختلف في طبيعتها حسب طبقاتها ( اى 26 : 11 ) ..

ومن طبقاتها طبقة التروبوسفير وهى الطبقة التي يحدث فيها كافة الظواهر الجوية وتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن خواصها.

خواص التروبوسفير .. الضباب تك 2: 6 السحاب تك 9: 14 الغيوم 1مل 18 : 45 مز 77: 17 الأمطار تك 7: 11 اى 28 : 26 البرق مت 24: 27 اى 38: 35 الرعد مز77: 18 

العواصف اى 9: 17 اى 26:28 الثلوج اى 38: 29-30 مز 147 : 16 الندى خر 19 : 13 
الصقيع اى 38 : 29- 30 بخار المياه اى 36: 27 .... وقد يحدث ارتباط بين ظاهرة واكثر معا فى علاقات وروابط كيميائية وكهربية مز 77 : 17 – 18 وهنا غيوم مع سحاب مع الصوت مع الرعد مع البروق.
معرفة ان الكون عبارة عن كواكب متعددة في وقت لم يصلوا فيه للقمر ولم تطير حتى طائرة ( يحصى عدد الكواكب يدعوها كلها بأسماء ( مز 147 : ) ( اش 40 : 26 

لقد أطلق الإنسان على ما اكتشفه من كواكب أسماء وفى التوراة منذ الآلاف السنين نجد ( صانع النعش ( السماك السر امح –العاس ) والجبار ( الجوزاء) والثريا ( الثور وتتكون من مجموعة من 6 نجوم ساطعة وواحدة لا ترى بالعين المجردة ) ومخادع الجنوب ( اى 9 : 19 ) ( عا 5: 8

كوكب الزهرة ( اش 14 : 12 ..
وقد شبة اشعياء مجد ملك بابل ببهاء هذا الكوكب .. وكذلك الجبار عا 5: 8 وهو أحد اسم الأبراج ( اوريون ) وهو مجموعة كواكب تحوى 1000 كوكب ويرى فقط بالتلسكوب.

الشمس...... تؤثر في الطبيعة وتساعد النبات على النمو بإتمامها عملية البناء الضوئى ( تث 33: 14) ( 2صم 23 : 4.
نظرية السديم المعتم .... وفيها إقرار ودهشة لصحة المكتوب ..... (تك 1: 2 ) ( على وجهة الارض ظلمة ) وهذا ما هو الا سديم مشتت مظلم اى معتم واكد العلماء ان السدم nebula المعتمة ليست سوى سحب كونية وبقع فى السماء وان هذة المجموعات كلها انتسبت إلى السديم المعتم (2كو 4: 6) لذا ففي قول الله ليكون نور وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة اى اظهر النور من خلال السديم المعتم ( ار 4: 23).

الجاذبية الأرضية ( مز93 : 1 ) (مز 96 : 1).
15اى 38: 31و32) أمام هذه الآية نرى فيها كل ما يخطر على بالك من اكتشافات علمية مذهلة ...ما هذه الروابط العجيبة التي تربط مجموعة الثريا(6 نجوم ساطعة ) الا قوة التجاذب بين هذه المجموعة وبعضها لبعض او تفك ربط الجبار فأنها واثناء هذا الرباط( القوة ) تتحرك مجموعة الجوزاء فالجاذبية تعمل رغم الدوران ولا تغيير في الأوقات فكل يخرج في وقته وتهدى مسار ( الصياد الرامح ) مع مجموعته في حركة جماعية في مسار موحد فيال عظمة كتاب الله حيث نرى هنا ان لكل جسم جاذبية منفصلة.

هل الكواكب والأقمار تضيء ؟؟؟..... اكتشف العلماء ان الكواكب السيارة غير ملتهبة ولكنها تعكس أشعة الشمس الساقطة عليها بدرجات متفاوتة والمذهل جدا انه ثبت ان القمر بالذات لا يضئ من ذاته ولكنة يعكس الضوء وهو ما جاء في كلمة الله قبل اكتشاف ذلك بآلاف السنين في ( اى 25: 5) اى ان القمر هو جسم غير مضى كذلك الكواكب الأخرى لا تضيء (يش 10 : 12و 13 ) (اش 13 : 10 ) (اش 30: 26 ) ( جا 12: 
وهنا نرى ان الشمس تضيء و القمر يعكس الضوء حتى عندما تزداد قوة انعكاس الضوء للقمر اى هناك تناسب و ارتباط كامل بين كميات الضوء وانعكاسه 0(يؤ 2: 10و15.


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

ضربة الشمس وضربة القمر ....( مز 121 :6 ) أعراض ضربة الشمس معروفة فما هي ضربة القمر ... قد اكتشف حديثا ان القمر يؤثر في المد و الجذر في البحر وبالتالي يمكن ان يغرق الكثيرين من ركاب السفن اثناء هيجان البحر في المد والجذر ويكون السبب فى ذلك هو ضربة القمر .

طبقة الاوزون ....... يصاب العالم الان بانزعاج شديد من الثقب الذي نشا في طبقة الاوزون وقد تحدث المسيح فى ( لو 21 : 11) و تكون مخاوف من السماء.

الأرض كروية الشكل ( اى 37: 13 ) ( ام 8: 7) ( اش 40 : 22).

دورة الأرض ( الحركات المدارية)... مدورة متقلبة ( اى 37 : 13) ونجد في مز 50: 1 ودعا الأرض من مشرق الشمس إلى مغربها ) وهنا وفى لفظةدعا نداء يفيد الحركة وهى كما نرى انها حركة للأرض حول محورها ( اش 48: 13) وهنا نرى حركة الأرض حول الشمس والتي ينتج عنها السنة .. ففي لفظ أدعوهن ويقفن تعبير عن الحركة المستمرة والمرتبطة ببعضها في علاقة وطيدة.
الأرض كتلة سابحة في الفضاء.. ( اى 26 : 7) و ( اى 9: 6 )( 1صم 2 : 8) ليس لها مقر إذ هي سابحة معلقة مقرها الفضاء ( اى 38: 6 ) 22. الأرض مسطحة.. اى منبسطة . مز 136: 6) ( اش 44 :24) 23. أقطاب الأرض .. القطب الشمالي ( اى 26: 7) والقطب الجنوبي ( عاموس 5: 8.

24) خط الاستواء.. وسمى كذلك لتحديد منسوب البحر والمياه ( اى 2: 10) ( اى 38: 5 اى خطا مستويا 25. اتجاهات الأرض.. رؤيا 7: 1) اى اناتجاهات الأرض أربعة شمال جنوب شرق غرب 26. المياه .. أنها اصل كل شى واصل كل بنية ( 2 بط 3 : 5)
يقول العلم ما يلي ( وللكواكب توابع غير متوهجة تدور حولها وهى بدورها تعكس أشعة الشمس وتسمى أقمارا وتقول التوراة ( وتكون أنوارا فى جلد السماء لتنير على الأرض )( تكوين 1: 15 ( سفر ايوب 25 : 5 هوذا نفس القمر لا يضئ) ما أعظمك يارب وما أروع كلمتك الحقيقية .. فمن قال هذه المعلومة لأيوب من آلاف السنين وقبل القران بآلاف السنين؟؟؟؟ وأيضا تقول تكملة الآية ( والكواكب غير نقية فى عينية ) اى لا تضيء الكواكب هي الأخرى ولقد تبين من خلال رحلات الفضاء ان سطح القمر مكسو بالغبار والرماد والصخور .. اى غير نقى

دورة الماء ، فالماء :
(1 ) يتبخر من البحار والأرض ، و( 2 ) يصبح سحبا تنزل ( 3 ) مطرا ، يسبب ( 4 أ) إنبات الأرض ، و ( 4 ب ) وجود آبار وينابيع سفلى
فى سفر أيوب 36 : 26 - 28 ( هو ذا الله عظيم ولا نعرفه وعدد سنيه لا يفحص. 
لأنه ( 1 ) يجذب قطرات الماء. تسح ( 2 ) مطرا من ضبابها الذى ( 3 ) تهطله السحب وتقطره على أناس كثيرين ).وقد أوردت هذه الآيات كل الخطوات ما عدا 4ب. وفى سفر هوشع 13: 15 
تتضح خطوة 4ب ( تأتى ريح شرقية. ريح الرب طالعة من القفر فتجف عينه وييبس ينبوعه ). فالريح الشرقية لا تحمل مطرا، فتجف الآبار والعيون والينابيع, ويمتنع الزرع والخير. وهكذا ترى أن العهد القديم ذكر كل الخطوات الأربع ، بما فيها الخطوة الصعبة الإدراك

بعلوم البحار، من أمثال تيارات الخليج وتيار اليابان

إن هذه النبوءة جاءت فى سفر يونان النبى وفى مزامير داود. فقد تنبأ يونان عام 750 ق م عندما ابتلعه الحوت ( فصلى يونان إلى الرب إلهه من جوف الحوت وقال: دعوت من ضيقى الرب ، فاستجابنى . صرخت من جوف الهاوية ، فسمعت صوتى . لأنك طرحتنى فى العمق فى قلب البحار. فأحاط بى نهر. جازت فوقى جميع تياراتك ولججك. فقلت : قد طردت من أمام ع###. ولكننى أعود أنظر إلى هيكل قدسك. قد اكتنفتنى مياه إلى النفس. 
أحاط بى غمر. التف عشب البحر برأسى. نزلت إلى أسافل الجبال. مغاليق الأرض على إلى الأبد. ثم أصعدت من الوهدة حياتى أيها الرب إلهى) ( يونان 2 : 1 - 6 ).
وفى علم الفلك ثبت انة هو لايضى بل يعكس ضوء الشمس ... وماذا تقول التوراة

إن سقوط الأمطار مكونة الأنهار، ثم انصباب الأنهار فى البحار والمحيطات، ثم حدوث البخر نتيجة لأشعة الشمس فترتفع أبخرة الماء إلى طبقات الجو العليا، وهذه تتكثف نتيجة للبرودة في هذه المناطق فتتكون السحب وتنزل الأمطار؛ وهكذا؛ هذه الدورة التي اكتشفت من قرون قريبة، أسماها أليهو هذه التسمية الدقيقة « موازنة السحاب »! (أي 37 : 16). كما أشار إليها سليمان فى معرض الحديث عن خواء كل شئ، وأن ما كان هو ما يكون فليس تحت الشمس جديد، عندما قال . « كل الأنهار تجرى إلى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن. إلى المكان الذى جرت منه الأنهار إلى هناك تذهب راجعة » (جا 1: 7-10 انظر أيضاً أى 36: 27-28، عا5: 

أما عن كيفية نزول المطر، فقد كانت النظرية لعهد ليس ببعيد أن الماء المتبخر يتجمع فى سحب هائلة حتى يصبح وزنه أثقل من أن يحمله الجو فينزل على هيئـة مطر بفعل قوى القص (Shearing Force) الناتجة عن الجاذبية، إلى أن اكتشف عالم الطبيعة المشهور "اللورد كلفن" هذا الاكتشاف الذى جعل اسمه يلمـع، وهو أن المطر يحدث دائماً بسبب تفريغ شحنة كهربية فى الجو، وأن البروق تُحدث الأمطـار. والعجيب أن هذه الحقيقـة أشار إليها الكتاب المقدس من آلاف السنين « المُصعِد السحـاب من أقاصي الأرض ... الصانع بروقاً للمطر » (مز 135 : 7 انظر أيضاً أر10: 13، 51: 16).


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

لتلاحظ ان بعض الايات مكمله للموضوع السابق 

1 - دورة الماء والبحار:

ولكن إذا قرأنا العهد القديم وجدنا ثلاث آيات تحوي الخطوة 1: جاء في نبوة عاموس 5:8 : اَلَّذِي صَنَعَ الثُّرَيَّا وَالجَبَّارَ، وَيُحَوِّلُ ظِلَّ المَوْتِ صُبْحاً، وَيُظْلِمُ النَّهَارَ كَاللَّيْلِ. الذِي (1) يَدْعُو مِيَاهَ البَحْرَ وَ (3) يَصُبُّهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ، يَهْوَهُ ا سْمُهُ .
ونقرأ في نبوّة إشعياء 55:9-11 (وترجع لنفس تاريخ كتابة نبوّة عاموس) كَمَا عَلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ هَكَذَا عَلَتْ طُرُقِي عَنْ طُرُقِكُمْ وَأَفْكَارِي عَنْ أَفْكَارِكُمْ. لِأَنَّهُ كَمَا (3) يَنْزِلُ المَطَرُ وَالثَّلْجُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَلَا (1) يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى هُنَاكَ، بَلْ يُرْوِيَانِ الأَرْضَ وَ (4أ) يَجْعَلَانِهَا تَلِدُ وَتُنْبِتُ وَتُعْطِي زَرْعاً لِلزَّارِعِ وَخُبْزاً لِلْآكِلِ، هَكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي التِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي. لَا تَرْجِعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً، بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ .
ونقرأ في سفر أيوب 36:26-28 هُوَذَا اللّه عَظِيمٌ وَلَا نَعْرِفُهُ وَعَدَدُ سِنِيهِ لَا يُفْحَصُ. لِأَنَّهُ (1) يَجْذِبُ قْطَرَاتِ المَاءِ. تَسُحُّ (3) مَطَراً مِنْ ضَبَابِهَا الذِي (2) تَهْطِلُهُ السُّحُبُ وَتَقْطُرُهُ عَلَى أُنَاسٍ كَثِيرِينَ .
وقد أوردت هذه الآيات كل الخطوات ما عدا 4ب. وفي سفر هوشع 13:15 تتضح خطوة 4ب تَأْتِي رِيحٌ شَرْقِيَّةٌ. رِيحُ الرَّبِّ طَالِعَةً مِنَ القَفْرِ فَتَجِفُّ عَيْنُهُ وَيَيْبَسُ يَنْبُوعُهُ . فالريح الشرقية لا تحمل مطراً، فتجف الآبار والعيون والينابيع، ويمتنع الزرع والخير. وهكذا ترى أن العهد القديم ذكر كل الخطوات الأربع، بما فيها الخطوة الصعبة الإدراك، وهي الخطوة 1.
2 - التيارات البحرية:
قال النبي داود بوحي الروح القدس في مزمور 8:4 و6 و8 فَمَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذْكُرَهُ وَابْنُ آدَمَ حَتَّى تَفْتَقِدَهُ! تُسَلِّطُهُ عَلَى أَعْمَالِ يَدَيْكَ. جَعَلْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ. وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ، وَسَمَكَ البَحْرِ السَّالِكَ فِي سُبُلِ المِيَاهِ .
وقد يكون التعبير سبل المياه أسلوباً شعرياً يكرر ما سبق أن قاله في الآية السابقة له. ولكن التعبير الداودي، وما قاله يونان يصفان التيارات البحرية كما نعرفها في القرن العشرين

الارض سابحة فى الفضاء

سفر أيوب 26:7 يَمُدُّ الشَّمَالَ عَلَى الخَلَاءِ، وَيُعَلِّقُ الأَرْضَ عَلَى لَا شَيْءٍ

الصحة العامة

سفر التثنية 23:12-14 حيث الوصية الإلهية عن الصحة العامة: وَيَكُونُ لَكَ مَوْضِعٌ خَارِجَ المَحَلَّةِ (المعسكر) لِتَخْرُجَ إِلَيْهِ خَارِجاً. وَيَكُونُ لَكَ وَتَدٌ مَعَ عُدَّتِكَ لِتَحْفُرَ بِهِ عِنْدَمَا تَجْلِسُ خَارِجاً وَتَرْجِعُ وَتُغَطِّي بُرَازَكَ. لِأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ سَائِرٌ فِي وَسَطِ مَحَلَّتِكَ، لِيُنْقِذَكَ وَيَدْفَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ أَمَامَكَ. فَلْتَكُنْ مَحَلَّتُكَ مُقَدَّسَةً

تتناسب مع القوانين الصحية المعروفة في يومنا الحاضر . . إن هذه الوصية تمنع توالد الذباب وانتشار الأمراض، ولكن الوصية لا توضح كل هذا، بل تذكر أن محلّة (معسكر) بني إسرائيل يجب أن تكون مقدسة في عيني الله. ولكن الله لا يدعو هذه الوصية التوراتية آية . ولم يكن من المهم لسامعي هذه الوصية أن يدركوا أبعادها العلمية.
وزن الريح:

وجاء في سفر أيوب 28:23-28 أن للريح وزناً، مما يبرهن حكمة الله. يقول: اللّه يَفْهَمُ طَرِيقَهَا (الريح) وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِمَكَانِهَا. لِأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. تَحْتَ كُلِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ يَرَى. لِيَجْعَلَ لِلرِّيحِ وَزْناً وَيُعَايِرَ المِيَاهَ بِمِقْيَاسٍ. لَمَّا جَعَلَ لِلْمَطَرِ فَرِيضَةً وَسَبِيلاً لِلصَّوَاعِقِ حِينَئِذٍ رَآهَا وَأَخْبَرَ بِهَا، هَيَّأَهَا وَأَيْضاً بَحَثَ عَنْهَا وَقَالَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ: هُوَذَا مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ هِيَ الحِكْمَةُ، وَالحَيَدَانُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ هُوَ الفَهْمُ

وكان يمكن أن ندخل في نقاش هنا لنتحدث عن البارومتر الذي يقيس وزن الهواء، وعن أجهزة أخرى تقيس سرعة الرياح. ولكن أيوب يورد ما أورده ليبيّن حكمة الله. فهل نرى في ذلك إنباءً بمكتشفات العلم الحديث؟ الأغلب لا! لقد كان أيوب (شأنه شأن سائر مواطنيه) يحسّ باندفاع الريح في وجهه، ويراه يملأ شراع السفن

(ب) الوراثة والأغنام الرقطاء في التوراة:
جاءت في سفر التكوين 30:32-31:13 قصة عن يعقوب، حفيد إبرهيم الخليل، تُظهر أن ما كان يعقوب يعتقده يخالف العلم الحديث. فقد كان يعتقد أن ما تراه الغنم يؤثر في نوعية وليدها. وتقول القصة إن لابان (خال يعقوب وحماه في الوقت نفسه) طلب من يعقوب أن يحدد أجرته، فطلب يعقوب أن يأخذ كل أرقط وأبلق من الغنم، فوافق خالُه.
وأخذ يعقوب قضبان حورٍ خُضراً ولوزٍ ودِلبٍ، وقشَّر فيها خطوطاً تكشف عن بياض القضبان، وأوقف القضبان المقشرة تجاه الغنم في أحواض مجاري الماء حيث كانت الغنم ترد لتشرب. فكانت الغنم تتوحم على القضبان .
كانت معلومة يعقوب العلمية خاطئة، ولكن الله لم يتركه لخطإ ظنونه، بل أوضح له حقيقة روحية، قال بعد معرفتها لزوجتيه: قال لي ملاك الله في الحلم: يا يعقوب، ارفع ع### وانظر. جميع التيوس التي تشبّ على الغنم مخططة ورقطاء ونمراء، لأني رأيت كل ما يفعله لابان بك. أنا إله بيت إيل حيث نصبتَ عموداً ومسحتَه بالزيت لتكرّسه لي، ونذرتَ لي نذراً. والآن قم اخرُج من هذه الأرض وارجع إلى أرض مولدك .
ولكي ندرك عظمة هذه المعجزة، يجب أن نعرف أن العيون الزرقاء صفة وراثية ناشئة عن جين ذي فعالية أضعف من جين آخر. وهكذا الحال مع الغنم الرقطاء. ففي الظروف العادية من التزاوج المختلط تكون 25% من الغنم ذات جينين متشابهين لتنتج اللون الواحد، و25% من جينين متشابهين لتنتج الأرقط، بينما 50% تكون ذات جين واحد تنتج اللون الواحد، وجين آخر للأرقط. وهذه ال50% تكون أيضاً ذات لون واحد لأن جين اللون الواحد هو الغالب، تاركاً جين الأرقط في الظلال. والتزاوج العادي الذي يحدث مصادفة (25% - 50% - 25%) بين الكباش والنعاج يستمر في إنتاج 25% من الغنم الرقطاء.
وعندما استبعد لابان الأرقط (وعدده 25%) ترك قطيعاً ثلثه من لون واحد وثلثاه مختلط (أو ذو جين واحد). وكان يمكن أن هذا يُنتج عكس ما أراده يعقوب، فيعطيه نحو 17% فقط من الغنم الأرقط. وهنا تدخَّل الله بمعجزة ليعطي يعقوب ما لا تقدر الطبيعة أن تعطيه!
ولهذا التصنيف نتيجة تستمر وقتاً أطول، فكل الأغنام الوليدة من اللون الواحد تكون ذات جين واحد مع جين مختفٍ من الغنم الرقطاء التي لقَّحت الأنثى، مما يزيد عدد المواليد ذات اللون الواحد في موسم الولادة التالية بنسبة 75% فتكون نصف الخراف المولودة رقطاء، مما يضاعف أجر يعقوب.

متابعة السير بالنجوم :

الملاحون يتابعون سيرهم من خلال متابعتهم لحركة النجوم كما أشار بولس الرسول في سفر أعمال الرسل ( أعمال 20 : 27 )


التفريغ الكهربي بين السحب
وانظر ما قيل في (أيوب 36 : 27 – 29) : "يجذب قطار الماء, تسيح مطر من ضبابها الذي تهطله السحب وتقطره على أناس كثيرين فهل يعلل أحد عن شق الغيم أو قصيف مظلته" في هذه العبارات الموجزة يحدثنا عن تبخر الماء وتكثفه ثم هطوله في المطر ودور الرعود في تلك العملية (قصيف مظلته) وان سبب الرعود هو السحب (مظلته) وهذه حقيقة علمية لم تعرف إلا حديثا، لأن الرعد ناشئ من التفريغ الكهربي بين السحب !!

السموات تبيد

"السموات تبيد وأنت تبقى ،وكلها كثوب تبلى ،كرداء تغيرهن فتتغير "

(مز102-16) لقد ثبت من القانون الثانى للديناميكية الحرارية أن الطاقة فى الكون سائرة على النقص حتى العدم والفناء ..كالرداء يبلى ويفنى .. وهذه حقيقة نجدها فى الكتاب المقدس ولم يكتشفها العلم الا منذ قرن من الزمان.


لاويين 11:17 " نفس الجسد هي في الدَّم ". 

ايوب 5:28 " أرضٌ يخرج منها الخبز أسفلها ينقلب كما بالنار "


العدد الكثير جداً للنجوم :

في عام 1958 قسمت المجرات إلى أكثر من 2700 مجموعة وكل مجموعة تحتوى على أكـثر من50 مجرة وكل مجرة تحوى نحو 100 بليون نجم؛ ألم يذكر إرميا ذلك من آلاف السنين " كما أن جند السماوات لا يعد ورمل البحر لا يحصى" (إرميا 22:33) 

دوران الأرض حول محورها :

عندما اكتشف جالليو أن الأرض تدور حول الشمس (عام 1564-1642) اعتبروه هرطوقا يستحق القتل ولكن الكتاب المقدس كان قد ذكر ذلك في سفر أيوب اقدم أسفاره "هل في أيامك أمرت الصبح. هل عّرّفت الفجر موضعه ليمسك بأكناف الأرض تتحول - أي تدور بين محورها - كطين الخاتم" (أيوب 38 :12-14) ويمكن استنتاج نفس الحقيقة في حديث المسيح عن ظهوره في المستقـبل ففي حديثه " يكون اثنان على فراش واحد (ليل ونوم) فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر تكون اثنتان تطحنان معا (أي صباح باكر) فتؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الأخرى يكون اثنان في الحقل (في ظهر وعصر اليوم) فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر" (لوقا17 :34-36) ففي لحظة ظهور المسيح سيكون هناك جزء من الأرض ليل وجزء به صباح باكر وجزء به ظهر، وهذا ضمنا لأن الأرض تدور حول محورها.

بدأ العلم يكتشف تحلل العناصر بعد أن أجرى البرت اينشتين التفجير النووي في القرن العشرين ولكن بطرس الرسول صياد السمك كتب ذلك بالوحي بالروح القدس قبل 2000 عام " تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة ... والعناصر محترقة تذوب" (2بطرس 3 :10-12)


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

النور :

عند تجديد الله للأرض " قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور" (تكوين1 :3) وذلك قبل خلق الشمس والنجوم في اليوم الرابع (تكوين 1 :14) وحديثا اكتشف أن الشمس ليست مصدر النور الوحيد فهناك مصادر أخرى كالأشعة البنفسجية وفوق البنفسجية وأشعة (x) ولم يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الله خلق النور لأن الله نور (1يوحنا 1 :5، 1تيموثاوس 6 :16) وكان النور في الحقيقة فوتونات ذات طاقة محدودة تصاحبها ذبذبات في شكل موجات الأثير، ويسأل الرب أيوب "أين الطريق إلى حيث يسكن النور" (أيوب 38 :19) إشارة إلي سرعة الضوء التي هي 297 ألف كيلو متر/ث. النور لا يسكن في مكان بل في طريق!! يا لعظمة دقة الوحي المقدس، ولأن تردد ذبذبة الضوء أعلي من الصوت فلا نسمع صوت الضوء وهذا ما هو مكتوب (مزمور 19 :1) "الفلك يخبر بعمل يديه, ولا يسمع صوتها" . واكتشف العلم الحديث انكسار الضوء ولكن في (أيوب 38 :12-13) نجد هذه الحقيقة إذ يقول "هل عرفت الفجر موضعه ليمسك بأكناف الأرض" (تشبيه الضوء بأصابع يوضح فكرة انكسار الضوء على الأرض

شكل وأبعاد السفن :

قال أعظم خبراء السفن حديثاً في كوبنهاجن بعد مرور آلاف السنين بعد أبحاث طويلة "علينا أن نعترف أن أبعاد فلك نوح في (تكوين6) هي أفضل نسبة أبعاد للسفن الكبيرة [الطول إلى العرض 6-1] " وقال دكتور هنرى مورس عالم السفن أن أبعاد الفلك تجعل من المستحيل أن ينقلب إلا إذا وقف رأسياً، وسعته هي 65 ألف متر مكعب أي حمولة 20 قطار بضاعة كل قطار يحوى 60 عربة من النوع الحالي، أما النافذة فمساحتها حوالي 200 متر
مسطح كافية جداً للتهوية وهذه الكوة المستطيلة يخرج منها الهواء الساخن ليحل محله هواء نظيف، وهذا يتفق علمياً مع أحدث أساليب التهوية حيث تعمل تيارات الحمل على دفع الهواء الساخن إلى أعلى. ما أدق الكتاب المقدس!

عوازل الحريق : 

اكتشفوا حديثا أن الباب الخشبي المجلد بإحكام بالنحاس هو أفضل باب يقاوم الحريق ولكن قبل ذلك بـ 3500 سنة صمم الله مذبح النحاس ليقاوم الحريق المستمر عليه بهذه الطريقة
(خروج 27 : 22)، (لاويين 6 :12-13) 

13-الدورة الدموية :

اكتشفها العالم وليم هارفي سنة 1615 لكن كان سليمان قد ذكرها بصورة رائعة في (جامعة12 :6) " الجرة على العين" ، "البكرة عند البئر" ويشير إلى الحبل الشوكي " بحبل الفضة" وهو يعنى للمخ "بكوز الذهب" وهو فصان مغلفان بغشاء ذهبي ثم "يرجع التراب إلى الأرض" هذا ما أكده العلم الحديث أن جسم الإنسان يتحلل إلى 16عنصراً جميعهم من تكوين التراب.

14-ارتباط الجسد:

يؤكد العلم الحديث الترابط الشديد بين أعضاء جسم الإنسان "إن كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه" (1كورنثوس26:12) 

15- ضربة القمر : 

" لا تضربك الشمس في النهار ولا القمر في الليل " )مزمور121 :6). وأكد العلم الحديث أن ضربة القمر تحدث ولاسيما في الصحراء، وينتج عنها العمى أو الجنون. 

16-الكتاب المقدس دقيق جداً علمياً تجاه الصحة العامة للإنسان:

عدم أكل الحيوانات الميتة (تثنيه 14 :21) عدم أكل الشحم نظرا لخطورة الكولسترول (لاويين 7 :23 -25) عدم شرب المياه الراكدة أو المتدنسة بميت (عدد 19 :15، لاويين11 :9-39) كذلك عزل الأبرص-مريض الجذام (لاويين 13) وعدم زيارة المرأة بعد الولادة مباشرة (لاويين 12) حماية لصحتها ولصحة مولودها. وأوضح العلم أن اليوم الثامن أنسب وقت لعملية ختان الذكور سواء من جهة تجلط الدم أو تحمل الطفل وهذا ما أوصى الله به في (لاويين 12 :3) . 

ألمدى غير المحدود للكون الفلكيّ ( أشعياء 55: 9 ) " لانه كما علت السموات عن الأرض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وأفكاري عن أفكاركم "

الانتشار الجوّيّ ( جامعة 1: 6 ) "الريح تذهب إلى الجنوب وتدور إلى الشمال. تذهب دائرة دورانا والى مداراتها ترجع الريح"


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

وهناك قصتان طريفتان عن الدقة العلمية للكتاب.

القصة الأولى : عن العالم متى موري ، الذين يسمونه أبا المسالك البحرية، إذ كان أول من رسم الخرائط لطرق البحار وأسٌس علم جغرافية المحيطات. فلقد حدث أثناء مرض ذلك العالم أن دعا ابنه ليقرأ له في الكتاب المقدس فقرأ له في سفر المزامير، ولفت نظره قول داود في مزمور 8 : 8 إن الرب مسيطر على سمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه 

أستوقف الأب ابنه وطلب منه إعادة قراءة الآية مرة ثانية. ولما سمعها ثانية قال هذا يكفى، طالما أن كلمة الله قالت إن هناك سبلاً في المياه ، فلابد أنها هناك، وسأكتشفها. وبعد سنوات قليلة كانت أول خريطة عن هذا العلم الكبير قد رسمها ذلك العالم!

القصة الثانية : حدثت إذ كان أحد ضباط الجيش الأبدي يلقى على زملائه محاضرة عن الكهرباء، وأخذ يوضح الإكتشاف العظيم للورد كلفن، الذي كان من شأنه أن يلمع اسمه، وهو أن المطر يحدث دائماً بسبب تفريغ شحنة كهربائية. وكان هذا الضابط مؤمناً ، فاشار إلى كتاب قديم كان معه وقال: لكن أيها السادة أنا أملك كتاباً أقدم من جون كلفن، سبق اللورد في هذا الإكتشاف .. هذه المفاجأة أثارت شغف الضباط، مما جعلهم بعد المحاضرة يلتفون حول الضابط ليسألوه عن هذا الكتاب القديم الذي أشار إلى اكتشاف كلفن. فأخرج لهم كتابه المقدس وقرأ لهم مزمور 135 : 7، إرميا 10 : 13.

ارتباط الجسد الفسيولوجى: ولقد أشار الكتاب المقدس إلى الارتباط الفسيولوجى بين أعضـاء الجسم وأنظمته المختلفة بقوله « إن كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه » (1 كو12 : 26). وحتى اليوم، برغم التقدم الهائل في أنظمة التحكـم الآلي، فإنه باعتراف العلماء المتخصصين لا توجد في كل العالم آلة تعمل بارتباط وثيق بين كل أنظمتها المختلفة نظير جسم الإنسان!

يقول علم الكوسموجونينا:الذى يبحث فى وجود الكون وظواهره وأسرارة ,نقلا عن العالم هربرت سبنسر إن أشكال الظاهرة خمسة وهى الامتداد- الزمان- المادة-الحركة-القوة ويقول جورج كابرون إننا نجد فى العددين الأولين من سفر التكوين هذه الأشكال الخمسة فى البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض ...وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه ....فى البدء(الزمان)..خلقا الله السموات(الأمتداد) و الأرض (المادة)...وروح الله (القوة) يرف على وجه المياه (الحركة) إن هذه الآيات تسكت كل من ينادى بأزلية الطبيعة وأزلية المادة لأنه إذا كان للخلق بدء كان لابد لهذا الخلق من خالق و هو فقط الأزلى.

سجل القديس بولس الرسول أن الدم الذى يجرى فى عروق كل أجناس الأرض هو دم واحد و لا تأثير للون الجلد فى التركيب الكيماوى للدم (أع 17 : 26) وهذا ما أكده الطب الحديث.

سجل الوحى الإلهى إشارات لكثير من الاختراعات الحديثة مثل الغازات الجوية (إش 24 :17-20) .القنايل بصفة عامة (رؤ 16 :12) .طبيعة إحراق القنبلة الذرية التى يقولون إنها من طبيعة إحراق الشمس نفسها (رؤ 16 :8) وعن تأثير القنابل الضخمة والقنابل الذرية و الغاز الذرى و السحب الأشعاعية فى المدن (إش 25 :1-5 , 29 : 5-6) وعن تأثير القنابل عامة و بالاخص ما يقال عن الاوبئه والجراثيم و السحب الاشعاعية الفتاكه التى اخترعت ولم تستعمل بعد (خر 38 :22 , رؤ 9 :3-6)

يرى البعض أن ما جاء فى (رؤ 8:8) يشير الى تجربة القنبلة الذرية التى هلك فيها ثلث السفن كما ذكر بالاية الجراد الحديدى المذكور فى (رؤ 9 :3-10) إشارة إالى الطائرات المقاتلة و الاختباء منها ولعل اخيل الحديدى (رؤ 9:17 )إشارة الى الدبابات وتدميرها.

في أوائل القرن العشرين ظهرت نظرية العالم الرياضي الفذ ألبرت اينشتين التي تقول:
الطاقة (الناتجة) = الكتلة (المفقودة أو المتحولة) × مربع السرعة (سرعة الضوء)
وبمسـاعدة هذه النظرية أمكن تحويل الكتلة إلى طاقة؛ تفتتت الذرة وتلاشت كتلة بسيطة منها، ونتج عن ذلك طاقة رهيبة. كما أمكن مؤخراً حدوث العكس فتحولت الطاقة الهائلة إلى كتلة بسيطة.
هذا ما حدث بالنسبة للخلق. ففي الأزل حيث لم يكن سوى الله الكلى القدرة، كانت كلمته المصحوبة بالقوة العظيمة جداً، هي الوسيلة لإيجاد هذا الكون « أَلا تعلمون؟ ألا تسمعون؟ أَلم تُخبَروا من البداءة؟ أَلم تفهموا من أساسات الأرض؟ ... ارفعوا إلى العلاء عيونكم وانظروا من خلق هذه .. لكثرة القوة وكونه شديد القدرة لا يُفقَد أحد » (إش40: 21-26).
إذاً فالخلق بكلمة قدرة الله ، كما يقول الكتاب، هو الحل الوحيد المعقول والمنطقي للمعضلة
هناك حادث آخر تحدثت عنه أهم السجلات التاريخية المحفوظة في العالم؛ كسجلات مصر والصين واليونان. فهيرودتس الملقب بأبي التاريخ، قال في تسجيله لتاريخ مصر القديم إن بعض الكهنة المصريين أروه مخطوطات قديمة تتحدث عن يوم أطول بكثير من المعتاد! وفي الصين هناك كتابات قديمة ذكرت أن حادثاً مشابهاً قد حدث أثناء حكم الإمبراطور "ييو". وبمراجعة سجلات تواريخهم اتضح أنه كان يحكم الصين في زمن يشوع بن نون شخص بهذا الاسم. بل وحتى تاريخ الهـند والمكسيك يتحدث عن توقف للشمس وتأخرها في الغروب في نفس العام الذي فيه دخل يشوع والشعب أرض الموعد!
هذا الحادث، سببه وكيفية حدوثه، مذكور بالتفصيل في يشوع10. ولعهد قريب كـان النقـاد يتخذون من هذا الأصحاح سلاحاً قوياً للطعن في صحة كلمة الله على أسـاس خطئه واستحالته عملياً، واليوم أصبح هذا الأصحاح نفسه من أقوى الأدلة على دقة وصحة ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس، كما سيتضح فيما يلي.
في عام1890 قام عالم الرياضيات "توتن" بعمليات حسابية دقيقة، حسب فيها أزمنـة الاعتـدال والكسوف والعبور الشمسي من أيامه رجوعاً إلى المنقلب الشتائي في زمن يشوع، فوجد أنه يقع يوم الأربعاء. ثم قام بالحساب عكسياً اعتباراً من يوم الخليقة صعوداً إلى نفس الزمن السابق، فوجد أنه يقع يوم الثلاثاء!! الفرق إذاً هو يوم كامل، فهل هناك من حل لهذه الأحجية سوى هذا اليوم الطويل على عهد يشوع؟
لكـن مشكلة أخرى تقابلنا وهي قول الكتاب « فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل بالغروب نحو يوم كامـل » (يش10: 13). لاحظ القول "نحو يوم كامل" وليس يوماً كاملاً؛ فأين الاختلاف؟
يسجل الكتاب المقدس حادثاً آخر أيام الملك حزقيا فيه رجعت الشمس إلى الوراء عشر درجات (أي ما يعادل أربعين دقيقة). فإذا أضفنا هذه المدة إلى مدة توقف الشمس أيـام يشوع التي حسبها عالم الرياضيات توتن بأنها تساوى 23 ساعة و 20 دقيقة، لنتج لنا هذا اليوم الكامل!
ثمـة اعتراض آخر أثاره المعترضون وهو قول يشوع « فدامت* الشمس ووقف القمر »، فمعروف أن تعاقب الليل والنهار لا ينتج بسبب حركة الشمس بل دوران الأرض حول محورها أمام الشمس. ومع أن الكتاب المقدس كما أوضحنا في الفصل السابق لا يستخدم التعبيرات الفنية التي لا يفهمها سوى الخاصة، إلا أن هذه الكلمة نفسها ظهر أنها تحمل دقة الكتاب العجيبة. فبفعل الموجات الشمسية الهائلة الذبذبات (400 بليون ذبذبة / ثانية)، التي تقع على سطح الأرض يحدث دوران الأرض حول محورها. فلو قلت هذه الذبذبات لقلت سرعة دوران الأرض، ولو بطلت هذه الذبذبات لتوقفت الأرض. ولهذا نقرأ أيضاً أن القمر وقف!!
في مجال علم الحياة
يعتبر العلماء اليوم أن كل أشكال الحياة، هي نتيجة ظروف عشوائية تحركت بعملية تطور خلال ملايين وبلايين السنين. فبالأسف قد أسقط غالبية العلماء الله من حساباتهم. وكتعبير وليم كلي جعلوا الحقب الطويلة إلههم، والظروف العشوائية إلهتهم، وبتزاوجهما معاً نتج الكون كله وما عليه حتى الإنسان.
على أنه ليس لدى العلماء دليل إيجابي يقدمونه على نظريتهم هذه، بل إنها مبنية على افتراضات. ورغم أن نظريتهم هذه اصطدمت بعقبات كثيرة، أشهرها "الحلقة المفقودة" في سلسلة التطور، فكل ما ظنوه مكملاً لهذه الحلقة اتضح أنه هزل في موضع الجد*، إلا أنهم يعتبرونها أكثر معقولية من قبول الله. فيا للأسف!!
لكن حتى لو اكتملت هذه الحلقات كلها، تبقى نظريتهم عرجاء. لأن ظهور نوع من حياة أرقى، ناتج من حياة أدنى، حتى لو حدث، لا يعنى الخلق. ويظل السـؤال من الذي أوجد الحياة في صورتها البدائية حيث لم يكن أحد ليوجدها، ولا شئ لتنشأ عنه عشوائياً؟
لن نجـد الحل الصحيح سوى في الكتاب المقدس. قال الله « نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا » (تك1: 26). لاحظ الدقة العجيبة هنا؛ فإن تعبير الخلق (وهو إيجاد شئ لم يكن له سابق وجود، من لا شيء) لم يرد في تكوين1 سوى ثلاث مرات فقط. ففي البدء خلق الله السماوات والأرض (ع1)، أي خلق الله المادة، أما تغير أشكالها فليس بخلق. ثم في اليوم الخامس خلق الله النفس الحية في الحيوانات. لأنه مهما حاول البشر إيجاد الحياة من المواد الكيماوية والهواء فقط كما زعـم بعض الفلاسفة الملحدين هو هراء. وقول الماديين إن الإنسان مجرد مادة متحركة هو زعم باطل. الله وحده هو الذي يعطى الجميع حياة ونفساً وكل شئ (أع 17: 25). ثم بعد ذلك في اليوم السادس قال الله « نعمل الإنسان ».


----------



## Messias (1 نوفمبر 2005)

سفر أيوب وحقائق العلم الحديث

1- الإشارة إلى "كروية" الأرض وأنها "معلقة في الهواء" (أي 26: 7) وأن القمر كوكب معتم ولا يضيء بذاته (أي 25: 5)

2- الإشارة إلى مجموعة نجوم الدب الأكبر (النعش)، و"الجبار"، و"الثريا" ونجوم نصف الكرة الجنوبي المختفية عن الأنظار (أي 9:9) وكواكب الصبح (اي 38: 6)، وكذلك الإشارة إلى أبراج النجوم "الإثنى عشر" (أي 38: 22)، وأن الاستفادة من النجوم في السفر ليلاً في البراري هو أمر قديم جداً

3- الإشارة إلى الأهرام المصرية (أي 3: 14)

4- الإشارة إلى أماكن نمو البردي المصري (أي 9: 26)، وقد أثبت العالم الدنمركي "هيردال" من خلال رحلته عبر الأطلسي - إلى أمريكا- بسفينة مصنوعة من ألياف البردين أن الفراعنة قد عرفوا العالم الجديد قبل أوروبا. وقد تحقق بذلك صدق سفر أيوب عن تلك المراكب العجيبة

5- وأشار السفر أيضاً إلى الكتابة المسمارية "الأكادية" (أي 19: 23) وقد عثر على نماذج من ألواحها الطينية في العراق وتل العمارنة بمصر

6- استخدام الأسلحة الحديدية والنحاسية في الحروب القديمة (أي 20: 24، 39: 23)

7- تسجيل آلات موسيقية قديمة، مثل العود والدف والمزمار (أي 21: 12)

8- الإشارة إلى "المناجم" ومواقعها ومعادنها، واستخراجها منها وصهرها (أي28: 1-4)

9- وأن باطن الأرض يحتوي على مواد معدنية سائلة وملتهبة جداً (أي 28: 5)

10- الإشارة إلى صناعة الزجاج ، والبلور والمرايا (أي 28: 37)

11- الإشارة إلى القوانين التي يسير بها الكون كله (أي 38: 33) ومعه الأرض

12- الإشارة إلى عدة حيوانات متوحشة وصفاتها (أي 39: 5-9)، مثل الحمار الوحشي، والوعل الجبلي، والثور الوحشي، والأسد وأشباله، كما أشار السفر إلى فرس النهر (سيد قشطة) وطعامه، وإلى أن قوته في عضلات بطنه. وأشار أيضاً إلى التمساح، وصيده قديماً بسبب جلده السميك (أي 41: 1، 7) واستخدام "الشص" (السنارة) في الصيد (أي 41: 1)

وكلها تدل على عظمة الكتاب المقدس وصحته، وأنه يتوافق تماماً مع قوانين العلوم الحديثة والحقائق العلمية الثابتة


----------



## فواز (3 نوفمبر 2005)

الحقائق العلمية هي في القرآن الكيم 



قال تعالى (( ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكى ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى قال ربي لما حشرتني أعمى وقد كنت بصيرا قال كذلك أتتك أياتنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تنسى ))


----------



## My Rock (3 نوفمبر 2005)

فواز قال:
			
		

> الحقائق العلمية هي في القرآن الكيم
> 
> 
> 
> قال تعالى (( ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكى ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى قال ربي لما حشرتني أعمى وقد كنت بصيرا قال كذلك أتتك أياتنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تنسى ))


 
هههه... يا سلام على ردك....هل انت واعة ام فرحة العيد اعمت بصيرتك؟؟؟


----------



## فواز (5 نوفمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> هههه... يا سلام على ردك....هل انت واعة ام فرحة العيد اعمت بصيرتك؟؟؟




أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله  





<< قل يا أيها الكافرون * لا أعبد ما تعبدون * ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد* ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم* ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد لكم دينكم ولي دين >>


----------



## استفانوس (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*هذا الي قدرت عليه
ياحبيبي*


----------



## Messias (10 نوفمبر 2005)

خلقة الأنسان و اطوار الجنين 


: (في سفر أيوب 10: 8ـ12) "يداك كونتاني وصنعتاني كلي ... إنك جبلتني كالطين ... ألم تَصُبَّني كاللبن [السائل المنوي]، وخثرتني كالجبن [أي صار كياني مثل قطعة الجبن]، كسوتني جلدا ولحما، فنسجتني بعظام وعصب، منحتني حياة ورحمة، وحفظت عنايتك روحي". 




(مز139: 13ـ16) "... نسجتني في بطن أمي، أحمدك لأنك صنعتني بإعجازك المدهش، لم تختفِ عنك عظامي حينما صنعتُ في الرحم، أبدعتني هناك في الخفاء رأتني عيناك عَلَقَةً و جنينا وقبل أن تخلق أعضائي كُتِبَتْ في سفرك يوم تصورتها"


----------



## My Rock (5 ديسمبر 2005)

اخ منير, نحن نحترمك و نحترم مداخلاتك, الموضوع بيخص الكتاب المقدس, اذا كان عندك اي تعليق بخصوص الموضوع فهلا و سهلا, اما اذا كان عندك تعليق في موضوع ثاني, فالرجاء ان تفتح موضوع مستقل...


----------



## Muneer (6 ديسمبر 2005)

*آسف ..

والله ماكنت ادري ولا كان قصدي افتح حوار او شيء ثاني ..

الرجاء من الاخوة المسيحين تجاهل ردي  السابق وحذفه ..

اكرر آسفي على هذا الخطأ

تحياتي للجميع 

سلاااااااااااااام*


----------

